# Networking iMac OS9.1 with Windows XP



## thelordparadox (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi...I am new here and I need some help with networking my iMac G3 with OS9.1 and Windows XP. Can this be done? I really need help with this. Thanks so much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i don't believe that os 9 can do windows networking. but if you have web sharing installed on the mac, it can kinda be set up to allow you to get files off your mac from the pc. but i don't know if it can go the other way. to really share files, you need to get to at least os x 10.2.8. what is it you hope to be able to do?


----------



## thelordparadox (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to have 2-way file sharing, that is to enable both the mac and pc to get and send files to each other.


----------

